# Throwback Thursday



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Post up some of your pictures from the past. 
June's first week of joining my family.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's the day Cash and I met Penny - they seemed to hit it off from the start!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Poor Elvis, just wanted to join in with the grown-ups..haha, he's a lot bigger than all of them now and when he walks through they all stand aside


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a good one.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

My favorite video of all time... Dexter meeting baby Birch! (And proof that he actually tolerated puppies at one point!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRvyiI0nPKE


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy sharing a chair with my husband at the baseball field. 
Don't know how many days we spent watching the kids play ball.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't you love how these guys think they are lapdogs 

Here's one of when we first got Kaylee.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby and Elvis catching some mid-spring sunshine, waiting for the two human pups to get back from school


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Lucy sharing a chair with my husband at the baseball field.
> ...


Love the photo, but it makes me sad, too.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy trying to figure out Presley


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash helping June learn about water.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

"Can you see him?"

That's Mikey & 'Koda, 1998 or so. 

My wife was walking our 2 when they met up with a woman being dragged around by this enormous dog. My wife convinced the woman that if she let the dog off the leash, it wouldn't run away and both the dog & she would be much happier. So began a friendship of people and dogs.

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

from the Yorkshire Dales to his new home...welcome to The Lake District, Elvis...his first day as my pup


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My red girls


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking to see if any fish might possibly be in the bathtub. 
She was such the hunter at heart


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. I hope that Harlow, even though she won't hunt, at least can be there so you can see her and pet her. You were so very good for her- I am sure that Lucy wags her tail in approval.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's a dog's life ...Ruby having a lazy day a couple of weeks after her 2nd birthday


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ignore the background. It was my teenage daughter's room. 
Little Lucy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I can feel my knees popping just looking at this old photie


----------

